# qt4-corelib won't build



## fmw (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi, 

in a current attempt to update most everything, I'm hitting a wall with devel/qt4-corelib.

```
Animation::registerInterpolator(QVariant (*)(const void*, const void*, qreal), int)':
animation/qvariantanimation.cpp:441: error: 'QMutexPool' has not been declared
animation/qvariantanimation.cpp: In static member function 'static QVariant (* QVariantAnimationPrivate::getInterpolator(int))(const void*, const void*, qreal)':
animation/qvariantanimation.cpp:459: error: 'QMutexPool' has not been declared
*** Error code 1
```

System is 8.4-RELEASE.

Any ideas?


----------

